# Flights from Dubai



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I am looking to escape from Dubai possibly Eid or Xmas, does anyone know a cheap flight company. I don't want to fly within the UAE so thinking China/India/Vietnam etc. I am normaly a pro at finding cheap flights but from the UK where there is a pletheral of airlines. Have looked at Gulf air/ emirates/ Qatar airways but they all are quite expensive or require me to go to Bahrain/Qatar and hang around for hours.
anyone got any ideas (have tried air asia too) 
Please?
Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you want to go to China you could try China Hainan, China Southern or Air China as they all fly direct from Dubai and as neither Eid nor Christmas is really celebrated there the prices shouldn`t be hiked too much.
There are another couple of tricks to getting cheaper deals Look at the country you want to go there and find there national carrier, take Mauritius for example. Air Mauritius is their national carrier but doesn`t fly to Dubai, however they code share with Emirates so you will get an Air Mauritius price and sit on an Emirates aircraft. The other saving to be made with Emirates in particular is to go onto their website in the country that you want to visit and get a quots in local currency which will be cheaper, sometimes substantially. In many of the countries you can`t book these flights over the net however call the Emirates ticket line and tell them that you have been online and got this price and they will give you it plus bout 20dhs for booking by telephone.
Good Luck!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks, thats really helpful!!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

You might consider the new low cost company Fly Dubai to visit Jordan, Egypt or Syria, the ticket will cost you around 600 dirhams


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

Air Arabia to most Asian destinations is under AED 600. The downside is that you'd have to travel to Sharjah to get on to Air Arabia!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for your help, I don't mind flying from Sharjah. Just wish I knew if I was going to get a week off at Eid or not, my company hasn't decided yet....


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm looking to go to Cyprus via Bahrain on Gulf Air. $399 USD and the times work well with not having to return at 2am.

Flights to Thailand aren't too bad, but the hours of flight and connections seems a bit much for me for a short break.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm now sold on vietnam because it is a long held ambition to see the caves. I have looked from Sharjah but they don't fly from there, I have tried to book from Vietnam airways but they are having none of it. dubaifly only does localish flights. I am thinking xmas for a weeks ish from 23th eve, need to be back on 30th for work. Cheapest flight I can find is AED 8,500 for two of us just flights. Maybe I'll stay at home...........


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Try www.expedia.com or Opodo: Book flights, hotels, car hire, package holidays and much more… it will compare most of the airlines et give you the best availables fares, I'm pretty sure you'll find something much cheeper than 4000AED for Hanoi


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have just had a quick look for you and as nobody flies direct to Veitnam I had a look at Thai, Malaysian and Singapore to Ho Chi Minh City going on 23rd Dec and back 7th Jan. Thai were about 5000dhs, Malaysian 4300 and Singapore were 4200dhs but that was just a quick search so you can probably get it a bit cheaper still.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I have better then that, 2500AED with China Southern


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent, thanks guys...looking now!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi man i invite you to come with me on vacation i will go to syria for 2 weeks by air arabia so if you want to come for one week with me it will not cost more

but i will tell you some thing

syria now is very cold maybe in eid it will be snowing 

and if you want to go to any where from syria it will be easy

bye


----------

